# Power Rack on 4th floor....gtg or stupid idea?



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Rynoâ?¢ Power Rack Squat Cage Weight Bench Combo Package Machine Pull Up Multi Gym | eBay

thinking of getting this power cage and set up a home gym...

but it won't be placed on ground floor....and my flooring is not concrete slab....

what do you guys think? embrace the idea or should I kill it?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Theseus said:


> Rynoâ?¢ Power Rack Squat Cage Weight Bench Combo Package Machine Pull Up Multi Gym | eBay
> 
> thinking of getting this power cage and set up a home gym...
> 
> ...


personally i wouldn't but it's your house!


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> personally i wouldn't but it's your house!


How I wish I can have a home gym....


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Theseus said:


> How I wish I can have a home gym....


don't know how much floor boards are rated for but imagine jumping off your bed and they take it fine, but imagine 5 people jumping off the bed onto the same place, i wouldn't be too sure it would take it.

As long as your not slamming 400kg down you would probably be okay with a hundred or so


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Depends on how old your house is, if it is a modern one, no chance, anything upto 1960's should be fine


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Depends on how old your house is, if it is a modern one, no chance, anything upto 1960's should be fine


new built...

damn it


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Theseus said:


> new built...
> 
> damn it


Made of paper then mate.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Only one way to find out!

A rack and a fully loaded bar won't weigh more than 2 or 3 adults so the joists should be more than capable of taking the weight but individual floor boards might be a weak point. Maybe get some decent thick slabs of MDF to spread the load and rubber matting on top to absorb shock.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Only one way to find out!
> 
> A rack and a fully loaded bar won't weigh more than 2 or 3 adults so the joists should be more than capable of taking the weight but individual floor boards might be a weak point. Maybe get some decent thick slabs of MDF to spread the load and rubber matting on top to absorb shock.


I was thinking of putting rubber matts to cover the whole area. on top of the carpet...or fortify that like you suggested with thick slabs

I was thinking of putting the power rack on one side, but storing he plates on the other side to spread the weight too..

I have a roof garden which I think could take the weight, but it is outdoor...equipment will likely to turn rusty I guess...can't use it in winter either.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

If your going to do it, use plywood instead of MDF, it is a lot stronger


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Theseus said:


> new built...
> 
> damn it


As it's a new build you could contact the house builder and find out what the max floor weight is per square metre.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

4NT5 said:


> As it's a new build you could contact the house builder and find out what the max floor weight is per square metre.


that's a good idea...I have the number in fact..! thanks


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Four floors but no garage?


----------

